# Colourful shrimp!!



## mitchelllawson (14 Dec 2011)

Was just going through some websites when i came over this - http://www.coolshrimp.com/viewthread.ph ... a=page%3D1

I like.


----------



## Alastair (14 Dec 2011)

*Re. Colourful shrimp!!*

Got to be artificially died that has 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basil (15 Dec 2011)

*Re. Colourful shrimp!!*

more like photoshop


----------



## Callum (15 Dec 2011)

Haha, "Certificate of disauthenticity".
Pretty cool all the same.


----------



## Gill (15 Dec 2011)

Although the image shown is fake, you never know what selective breeding will bring. Look at some of the newer breeds coming out of europe and asia.


----------

